# iTunes umziehen, Apps importieren.



## Tony-S (6. März 2011)

Hallo Forum ich habe meine iTunes-Bibliothek 1:1 von einer anderen Festplatte kopiert, 
zu nächst wusste es natürlich nicht mehr wo die Songs zu finden sind - kein Problem,
ich änderte den Pfad in der XML "iTunes Music Library" soweit sogut.

Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, ob ich den Pfad der Apps ändern muss, denn früher hatte ich links unter "Mediathek" noch die Kategorie "Apps".
Allerdings bekomm ich wenn ich auf mein iPhone gehe noch alle anderen Apps angezeigt.

Wäre klasse wenn jemand weißt was oder ob ich etwas tun muss - ich will nicht das durch eine Synchronisation alles weg ist .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midnight (7. März 2011)

Sicher einfach den kompletten iTunes-Ordner in "Eigene Musik", da ist alles drin. Datenbank, Apps und bei Standardeinstellungen auch Musik. Wenn du 1:1 umziehen willst, solltest du auch die "Apple Computer"-Ordner in den Anwendungsdaten C-User-$Name-Anwendungsdaten. So oder so ähnlich, bin grad am Mac, kanns nicht nachsehen...


----------



## Royma_kaay (7. März 2011)

Und zur Not kannst du sie dir zumindestens bei den Apps wieder runterladen.


----------



## Tony-S (7. März 2011)

Danke, in Appdata war zwar nix zu finden aber egal. 
In dem Fall musste ich nur meinen Computer aktivieren - dabei musste mein iPhone jedoch vom PC getrennt sein. Es reicht also den iTunes Ordner 1:1 zu kopieren oder wenn man so schlau war: eine Sicherung auf DVDs.

Gut das ich das so lösen konnte, neuladen hätte etwas dauern können :B


----------

